

Feel like hacking? Here is a small problem that needs a solution. - access_denied
http://getsatisfaction.com/hootsuite/topics/forward_tweet_as_e_mail

======
maxtilford
<http://pushudo.com> is trying to solve the specific case of emailing links to
people.

disclaimer: I do some part-time work for them.

------
waterlesscloud
Everyone's look at the sites in that video aren't they?

But this does seem like a problem that would already be solved. And yet I
don't think it is...

------
psyklic
People don't remember email addresses, and they don't like typing them in.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
So the app needs to do a quick check and see if you have an addressbook file
or at least allow you to upload one.

